# 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??



## sandman_296 (6. August 2010)

*4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

hallo liebe community

ich kenne mich im hardware bereich leider nicht so gut aus und möchte mein pc jetzt mit ein par lüftern ausstatten. Folgende habe ich:

easyNova PWM FAN PRO-1225 PRO-1225 Produktdetails | Winner Elbepark Dresden 

easynova-pro1225 mit 4pin steckern

Jetzt hab ich in meinem Pc eine Lüftersteuerung und zwar ist das folgende: 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec leuchtende Lftersteuerung , 4-Kanal, Schwarz

*So, nun hat die Lüftersteuerung 3pin anschlüsse. Meine Lüfter aber 4pin anschlüsse. also ein anschluss mehr! 

Brauch jetzt irgendwelche Kabel um die Lüfter mit der Steuerung zu verbinden oder kann ich einfach 1pin von den Lüftern weglassen und einfach nur 3pins von den lüftern in die 3pin aschlüsse von der steuerung stecken? 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich  da ich mich hier nicht so gut auskenne und deshalb auch auf eure hilfe angewiesen bin.

Danke im Vorraus
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sandman
*


----------



## Chimera (6. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Geht schon, einfach kein PWM. Der 4 Pin ist einzig für die PWM Steuerung, mehr nicht. Hab auch nen Lüfter mit 4 Pin an nem 3 Pin Anschluss am Mainboard und umgekehrt nen 3 Pin Lüfter an nem 4 Pin der Lüftersteuerung, alle laufen 1A.


----------



## sandman_296 (6. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Darf ich fragen was PWM ist? habe gegoogelt aber da steht immerwieder nur pwm und keine erklärung 

also kann ich das anschließen und auch per lüftersteuerung regulieren ...?! 

Danke für die schnelle antwort 

LG


----------



## 4Kerner (7. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Ja, einen 4-Pin Lüfter auf eine 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung zu stecken, ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Effektiv werden nur das schwarze und das rote Kabel gebraucht, das gelbe übernimmt das Auslesen Drehzahl und das vierte Kabel ist für die PulsWeitenModulation. Das ist eine Steuerungsart des Lüfters, die meistens direkt am Mainboard verwendet wird.
Da bei einer Lüftersteuerung über Spannung geregelt wird, ist dieses Kabel "egal".


----------



## Cey (7. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Wikipedia ^^


----------



## sandman_296 (7. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Super das es hier so experten gibt  Ich als " Anfänger " was hardware betrifft, konnte damit garnichts anfangen  bis jez hatte ich immer nur fertig-rechner die ham zum zocken geschickt  jez wollte ich für mein geld was besseres und hab mir ein selber zusammen gestellt. deshalb stell ich hier so "unsinnige" fragen wo ihr bestimmt denkt... " was ein trottel "  hehe aber danke an alle!!!

Liebe Grüße
Sandman


----------



## sandman_296 (7. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

brauch also auch keine kabel? Ich nehm einfach drei / vier " steckern " und für die in die buchse von der steuerung ein? darf ich mir das so vorstellen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

ja kannst du!^^


----------



## Gast20140710 (9. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*



sandman_296 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was PWM ist? habe gegoogelt aber da steht immerwieder nur pwm und keine erklärung



also wenn ich "pwm" google, ist der erste treffer die wikipedia-seite.


----------



## TheRammbock (9. August 2010)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Dann hast du ein anderes Google als ich


----------



## Accipiper (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Du kannst bei Google auch einfach "define:pwm" eingeben. Dann spuckt es Erklärungen aus.


----------



## maar (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*



Chimera schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Lüfter mit 4 Pin an nem 3 Pin Anschluss am Mainboard und umgekehrt nen 3 Pin Lüfter an nem 4 Pin der Lüftersteuerung, alle laufen 1A.


 wow .. das habe ich gesucht.  Hab mich auch gefragt ob man das darf. jetzt steht dem Einbau nichts im Wege (naja vlt die gehäuseinnereien) 


und wie Funktioniert diese Lüftersteuerung? Werden dann alle Lüfter direkt an die Steurung angeschlossen oder weiterhin ans motherboard?


----------



## Accipiper (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*



maar schrieb:


> und wie Funktioniert diese Lüftersteuerung? Werden dann alle Lüfter direkt an die Steurung angeschlossen oder weiterhin ans motherboard?


 

Das kommt drauf an. Normalerweise schließt man die Gehäuselüfter an die Lüftersteuerung an, und den CPU/GPU Lüfter weiter ans Motherboard. Man kann natürlich auch alle an die Steuerung anschließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

PWM Lüfter können allerdings bei der Regelung über die Spannung zum klackern neigen, hatte es selbst schon mehrfach festgestellt


----------



## maar (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

ist ein Enermax T.B. Silence so ein PWM Lüfter?


----------



## Furion (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 4pin Lüfter anschließen an 3pin Lüftersteuerung??*

Ne, der hat 'nen 3pin Anschluss 

Interessant ist allerdings, dass das auf der Enermax Homepage in keinem Wort erwähnt wird. Erst nach dem Download der englischen Handbuch-PDF findet man die passende Information...


----------

